# Barnegat light NJ blues



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

Well After several bad head boat trips in Md and Del this year on friday I took the 4 hour plus drive to Barnegat light Nj for one of my last trips of the year. Got on the Catamaran type boat for a day of blue fishing. What a clean boat and great crew. We found a school of blues and anchored. With in five minutes the first blue came on the boat and the fishing was steady the rest of the day. 28 through 40 inch plus fish came on board. We all caught as much fish as we wanted.

This will be one of my yearly trips. What fun and pound for pound one of the cheapest trips I've gone on.

Damifinow Fish


----------



## lager36 (Jul 24, 2007)

Glad you got into them,what was the name of the boat and do you have any info on how to reach them.


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

sorry I haven't had a chance to get back to you.
Just google search Barnegat light nj party boats. 

Damifinow fish


----------

